
Ask HN: Torrent client (Mac) recommendations? - questionr
Preferably open-source. What are my options?<p>Also I remember hearing some uTorrent clients included mal&#x2F;adware, is that right?
======
Solinoid
qBittorrent if you want a drop in replacement for uTorrent, otherwise
Transmission is great if you want it running in the background and like having
some command line control.

[http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php](http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php)

~~~
LordWinstanley
Another vote for qBittorrent. I switched to it, after uTorrent started
adopting shady practices, such as installing other apps and changing my system
settings, without permission.

It [qBittorrent] is ugly as sin and there are also a few hoops to jump through
to get rid of OSX's "Allow qBittorrent to accept incoming confections?"
alerts. But I've found it rock solid and more reliable than either uTorrent or
Transmission

------
jachee
Transmission. Hands down best in class.

~~~
kaizoku111
Couldn't agree more! I also use this service and download off it to avoid ISP
notices.. [http://put.io/](http://put.io/) also if the torrent is popular
enough (downloaded at least once) it will finish it instantly! Which is pretty
awesome.

------
milkytron
I see a lot of recommendations for Transmission and qBittorrent. Having used
both of them, I found them both to be great.

My only concern is that the Transmission site was hijacked and the download
was replaced with ransomware [1]. For those still using Transmission, what are
your thoughts on this?

[1] [https://blog.malwarebytes.com/threat-
analysis/2016/09/transm...](https://blog.malwarebytes.com/threat-
analysis/2016/09/transmission-hijacked-again-to-spread-malware/)

------
simosx
Indeed, uTorrent has been trying to monetise by installing third-party
software.

There are several options including Transmission and Deluge-torrent.

------
achairapart
Miro, an open source media player, comes with a great torrent client built-in:
[http://www.getmiro.org/](http://www.getmiro.org/)

------
atjamielittle
WebTorrent Desktop:
[https://webtorrent.io/desktop/](https://webtorrent.io/desktop/)

------
chrisked
Transmission ist awesome. qtorrent good too.

------
flippant
I set up Deluge web on a server, and I use SFTP to transfer downloaded files
to my Mac.

